# Repairing Truck Chains?



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

The chains on my plow truck are starting to wear through. I've got one that has two adjacent cross chains that have worn through. I had hoped to have them last the season, but I guess that's not going to happen. I'm in kind of a remote area, I'm wondering if anyone has any "tricks" to temporarily fix the chains? I don't have a torch or any welding equipment at the moment. I thought maybe a couple heavy duty wire ties might work...(Nope)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Time for a new "quality" set.
they will do a bit of damage, from body panels the brake likes when the fail.

are you running them on dry pavement?
how many miles on them?
Any pics?

try the V-bar chains with carbide....

all things eventually wear out, when there worn out, rebuilding them or peaceing them together is counter productive.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Larger truck, or a pickup? The larger truck chains can be repaired. You buy new cross links. But you need the tool. Looks like a big bolt cutter.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Tirechain.com has heavy duty Boron alloy chains for around $160 per set. Those are supposed to last a long time.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a '02 F250 SD. I have no idea how many miles are on the chains, I bought this rig from the previous homeowner. The truck has about 40k. I plow a dirt driveway & access road (about 3/4 mile). The top apron of my driveway at the garage and the first 20 yards or so of driveway are asphalt. I also have to go off the mountain periodically and drive about 1.5 miles (each way) on a paved road to pick up sand for my sander @ the Highway Department. It's too much of a PITA to chain & unchain the truck to get sand every time.

I'm aware I need to replace the chain, I already DID damage a brake line with a busted chain. I was just hoping there was some trick someone know that would allow me to use the chain today until I can get to a store or receive an order.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cut et off. or one of those add a link , you know those things that are like a screw together chain link.

baling wire aint going to hold et


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they used to make replacement links
what size tire do you have?


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

leolkfrm said:


> they used to make replacement links
> what size tire do you have?


LT 235/85 R16


----------



## DanByTheSea (Feb 11, 2017)

My hardware store has the chain as well as the hooks that connect the side chain to the center chain, you can build your own cross sections and place them where you want them, then use vise or big hammer and close the hooks... super cheap and most hardware should have em, in you are in remote area, then for sure they will have em


----------



## DanByTheSea (Feb 11, 2017)

And if you can't find them... this will work per personal use in your own yard...
But bring one chain into the hardware and show the guy, the cross link connectors, they should have em

http://www.ace-canada.com/cms/app/en/products/productDetails.html?pid=123238


----------



## DanByTheSea (Feb 11, 2017)

I just bough a set for an f-150, off of Amazon, just over $100, delivered lol man that's heavy delivery, 
also got the tensioner rings for about $15... chains have not moved since... but you need lot of hand power to get them on (warm them before use if you can, I wouldn't try to get them on , at the roadside)


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

The local auto parts store had a set of chains the were supposed to fit my truck, but when the guy came out from the back with this little plastic attache case looking thing, I knew no way were these anything like what I had on my truck! Wimpy looking little things, I couldn't bring myself to spend the $92 on them. Wound up getting some of the "hammer down" links @ the hardware store. Seems like they'll do the job until I can order a proper set on line. These bad boys look nice, but they say NOT to drive them on pavement, and right now, I don't have a choice, I need to get sand. http://www.tirechain.com/VBAR.htm


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Get these if you need to drive on the road too. The boron ones on the right.

http://www.tirechain.com/square_alloy_cross_chain.htm


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i like the. i have a set sim-a-lure
http://www.tirechain.com/HEAVYTRUCK.htm,

but i like these
http://www.tirechain.com/VBAR.htm


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

After this last incident I ordered a couple sets of the V-bar strap on emergency chains from tirechain.com. Once I was stuck there was no getting chains on that side. Hopefully I don't need them but I'll have them now. How are the heavy duty square link ones that you posted Sno? Hold up good with the heavy truck?


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

In the end I wound up using some of the "pound down" links from the hardware store. They seemed to work fine. I only got to use them as far as one pass down the driveway and access road. The cabin controls for the sander started smoking going down the steep (It was not on at the time). I jumped out @ the bottom of the hill & used my Leatherman to cut all the red wires going into it! Then at the end of the road I could just tell that the clutch was about gone (I knew it needed to be replaced, but there wasn't time due to the impending storm, and my mechanic thought it would hold). So I decided to limp down the mountain to the paved highway. Only got that far! After the the estimate on repair and the amount of $ we've put into this old truck this season (and that didn't even include whatever the sander controls needed), we decided to stop the bleeding with the Ford and put a rig onto my 2013 Silverado 2500HD. I can get by with only one vehicle in the winter, (Wife's AWD Chevy Traverse) we work at home. I can leave this truck plowed (and chained) up. If I see long periods of clear weather, the new plow is MUCH easier to take off. With all the trouble the old truck caused me this season which required un-chaining to take to the mechanic, I'm also not so hesitant to un-chain & re-chain as needed. It's really not as big of a deal as I thought. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

BTW, We got a Fisher 8'6" MinuteMount2 XV2.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Cams? Yeah or nay?


----------

